

Tim Cook and Apple celebrate #ApplePride in San Francisco today - schrodinger
http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/29/tim-cook-and-apple-celebrate-applepride-in-san-francisco-today/

======
gjvc
more reason than ever to bring back the stripey apple multicolored logo

